# Will there be moments during BMQ...



## Rubes (14 Apr 2005)

...where I will just feel like quitting, or think "What am I doing here?"  I am not going to quit, as it is my dream to serve, but I'd like to know if this would be a normal feeling for someone going through basic training.  Thanks.


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Apr 2005)

Hold on, let me check my crystal ball


----------



## Jungle (14 Apr 2005)

The feeling is normal... and does not happen only on BMQ.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> ...where I will just feel like quitting, or think "What am I doing here?"   I am not going to quit, as it is my dream to serve, but I'd like to know if this would be a normal feeling for someone going through basic training.   Thanks.



It just another test of yourself.....you will always be testing your own abilities......and rewarded when you can overcome your fears and doubts with accomplishments that will define you.  Part of growing and learning.  It will never end as long as you challenge yourself.  It would be quite a boring life if you didn't.

Never let your Fear stop you......after all you can be your own worse enemy.


----------



## Rubes (14 Apr 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hold on, let me check my crystal ball



 ;D

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Da_man (14 Apr 2005)

During the first few days i had this little bug that was telling me to quit...  It just takes a little time to get used to.


----------



## GO!!! (14 Apr 2005)

I've been in the army 7 yrs and theres still times I want to quit! Usually when I have'nt been getting much food or sleep!


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Apr 2005)

From what I've seen, people rarely want to quit because of lack of food or sleep.   Usualy people start thinking about quiting when the level of unproffesionalism and incompetence starts setting new records.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Apr 2005)

At least once a day for 23 years...."What am I doing here?"   ;D Think of quitting?  EVERYONE does at some point, it's how you answer that matters...

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## GO!!! (14 Apr 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> From what I've seen, people rarely want to quit because of lack of food or sleep.    Usualy people start thinking about quiting when the level of unproffesionalism and incompetence starts setting new records.



Why don't you show some of that professionalism and not trash the army to someone who has yet to formulate an opinion?
Most of the people I work with are both professional and competent, but then again, I'm in the reg force >


----------



## Infanteer (14 Apr 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Why don't you show some of that professionalism and not trash the army to someone who has yet to formulate an opinion?



He's probably spot on for why people throw in the towel - I haven't heard of too many people releasing because of a tough exercise.



> Most of the people I work with are both professional and competent, but then again, I'm in the reg force >



So tell us, what was your old Militia regiment?


----------



## Trinity (14 Apr 2005)

Let me interject

I know his reserve unit.. was part of it for almost 10 years..

I won't say I agree with his opinion... or defend him.. cause I don't agree.

HOWEVER

I've done a few stints attached to the reg force.  And as a Chaplain
I've had many a conversation with both regs and reserves about leadership,
fear, screwed up people.. etc.


I've seen and heard good soldiers and bad soldiers in both the reserves and regs.
I've seen and heard about good leadership and screwed up leadership in both reserve and regs.
Incompetance is in every branch, reg, reserve, CIC.... (Rangers?? don't know)

ok..  /rant off

As for jitters..  normal

thoughts of why?  normal

I always get them from 2-5 on picket, in the rain.. soaked... cold... on a weekend ex
saying to mysef... I don't HAVE to do this...  but when the sun comes up.. its all worth it.


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Apr 2005)

Oye, very quickly on course you will see guys that don't have it in them, they lights not burning in their eyes. You'll know them, they tend to band together and grumble about how it's all bs, and why do we do this  : Avoid them like the plague, it can be infectious, no matter how nice they are, they will try to get you to their way of thinking. Attach yourself to the most positive recruit you can, they too will gravitate towards each other and feed on them for motivation. You can do it, soon you'll think "I was going to quit over that" and LYAO


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (15 Apr 2005)

> It just another test of yourself.....you will always be testing your own abilities......and rewarded when you can overcome your fears and doubts with accomplishments that will define you.



He's absolutely right. Yesterday I had trouble with the takedown pin during strip & assembly. I honestly thought I was going to fail the future C7 Handling Test because of it. Today, I got my riflle and had to put in the bolt, and then later take it back out... I found the takedown pin extremely easy. I managed to find the proper technique and felt lots of pride in my accomplishment


----------



## Munner (15 Apr 2005)

We had two guys quit after our first weekend of BMQ which seemed to me to be outrageous.

I think another reason why people quit early on is because they had unreal expectations as to what they were gettign themselves into. I'm sure some people come in thinking it's like boy scouts! Do some camping, play with guns, wear cool uniforms etc. Then when they are getting yelled at in the morning on inspection they think "why am I putting myself through this?" 

I think that peopel know whether or not they have it in them before they start their courses. And as stated above, you can tell right away who will make it and who won't. It shines through in their attitudes! 

Don't worry too much about it. You'll have your good days and your bad days but that's the same with every job!


----------



## thorbahn (15 Apr 2005)

It's all about your attitude going into it, I'd say. During my BMQ, which just ended a few weeks ago, I never had a notion of quitting. I enjoyed the challenge and adventure. Just keep in mind nobody's trying to harm you, only make you better and see what you're capable of.


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

thorbahn said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind nobody's trying to harm you,



That's what we want you to think......

That way we can have some sort of plausible denialability when we do hurt you!!!


----------



## thorbahn (15 Apr 2005)

Chaplains seem to act so very differently online, what with the sarcasm and the large text about breasts.  

..Sir!


----------



## 48Highlander (16 Apr 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Why don't you show some of that professionalism and not trash the army to someone who has yet to formulate an opinion?
> Most of the people I work with are both professional and competent, but then again, I'm in the reg force >



Yeah I guess it's hard for us toons to take your career seriously.  It's just a hobby for us.

</SARCASM>


----------



## Trinity (16 Apr 2005)

thorbahn said:
			
		

> Chaplains seem to act so very differently online, what with the sarcasm and the large text about breasts.
> 
> ..Sir!



What.. this is me behaving.....

ask 48th Regulator how I am in real life....

As for the sig....  If it gets people to the thread and they donate... I'll do anything.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (18 Apr 2005)

thorbahn said:
			
		

> It's all about your attitude going into it, I'd say. During my BMQ, which just ended a few weeks ago, I never had a notion of quitting. I enjoyed the challenge and adventure. Just keep in mind nobody's trying to harm you, only make you better and see what you're capable of.



I was about to say the same thing about never thinking of quitting during BMQ or SQ, but then I remebered the 'PowerPoint Marathon of Death' and 3 straight days of first aid.I wasn't so much thinking of quitting the army as I was thinking of poking my eyes out with that sharp thing attached to my bang-stick.


----------



## GO!!! (18 Apr 2005)

Just think, if you pass, 3-4 years later you will go on your PLQ Module 6 where you will be subjected to 

 > > >5 WEEKS OF POWERPOINT > > >


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (19 Apr 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> I was about to say the same thing about never thinking of quitting during BMQ or SQ, but then I remebered the 'PowerPoint Marathon of Death' and 3 straight days of first aid.I wasn't so much thinking of quitting the army as I was thinking of poking my eyes out with that sharp thing attached to my bang-stick.



Haha, you obviously have never sat through a week's lectures on antenna theory and another one on Office.  >


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Haha, you obviously have never sat through a week's lectures on antenna theory and another one on Office.   >


 Thank God....


----------



## Rubes (19 Apr 2005)

What's this Powerpoint Marathon of Death you speak of?


----------



## Korus (19 Apr 2005)

Ever seen "A Clockwork Orange"? Remember that scene where they propped his eyes open, and forces him to watch violent scenes to the good old Ludwig Van?

It's like that, but with powerpoint. In the Int World, we call it "Death by Powerpoint"

Edit: hmm.. I should use spellcheck before hitting the post button..


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (19 Apr 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> What's this Powerpoint Marathon of Death you speak of?


Very much like it aounds. You are subjected to power-point until quitting life looks appealing by comparison. But then, no one likes a quitter so you  suck it up and bitch about it on an online forum later.


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Apr 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> ...where I will just feel like quitting, or think "What am I doing here?"   I am not going to quit, as it is my dream to serve, but I'd like to know if this would be a normal feeling for someone going through basic training.   Thanks.



It's very normal, when you're being eaten by mosquitos in a swamp while your civy buddies are at a BBQ drinking beer you'll wonder what the heck you're doing... I sure did! What makes it all worthwhile is at the end of training, when far fewer remain than started, you won't be one of those people who folded when the going got tough, who would rather call it quits than subject themselves to hardship and discomfort... you'll be a soldier!


----------



## tikiguy (27 Apr 2005)

I have to post here having done my time on both sides of the civy/CF fence. 

Don't give up on your military career just to "get away" from some aspect of it you don't like. Focus on the aspects that you do enjoy. If you can't think of any, here are some suggestions, in no particular order:
-job security
-pension
-REAL training benefits
-opportunities to travel
-opportunities to do things 99% of the world hasn't dreamed of
-the only employer I've ever seen that actively promotes fitness, health, well-being and growth in all areas of your life
-as long as you are in, you will have food in your belly, a roof over your head and something meaningful to do.
-sometimes it seems futile, but you really ARE helping to make our country a better place. Your 'little' contribution is appreciated, even if the rest of the world doesn't know about it
-you actually have a real means to lodge a greivance - in the civy world you better already be rich if you want to take on a supervisor or employer who has wronged you

There really is no life like it. I know of no other employer that will have someone check in on your family if you are travelling for work or whatever.

If you doubt that there is opportunity for advancement in the CF, just look at Gen. Hillier's career. That alone inspires me.

The seed of faith/hope cannot be choked out by the seed of doubt, if you continue to feed the seed of faith/hope.

There. That's my touchy-feely post for the week....


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2005)

tikiguy

You left out Friends and Acquaintances who you will run into in some of the strangest places in the world.


----------



## DJCamp (27 Apr 2005)

One of the most important things to you on your Basic is gonna be your buddies. Keep that in mind, don't try to go solo because you won't last. Thats one of the things the army will drill into you: you depend on your buddy for survival and they depend on you. So help them out and they'll help you out. You can chill out and joke about how funny it was to get jacked up and tell stories after, it helps you get through it all. You'll make some pretty close freinds. And, when it's all done you'll have some kickass stories to tell you civy freinds.


----------



## chrisf (27 Apr 2005)

You'll also wind up with a co-dependancy complex of extreme proportions.


----------



## mrosseker (1 May 2005)

Will you wonder what you're doing and want to quit?

Yes, every time you talk to your crying girlfriend. 

Seriously, I wondered what I was doing for almost the entire course, but I kept my head up, now I can see the light. The hardest part for some people is the loved ones they left at home (which was my case), so if that sounds like it might be you, make sure to get your life straightened out before you leave for Saint Jean. When you're there, you will need their support and strength, so make sure they have yours.

And always remember, it cant be all that bad, because if it was, that Sargeant who's jacking you up would have quit years ago. :warstory:

Mike.


----------



## Hopkins (4 May 2005)

I myself am just getting into the process...Should be taking BMQ this summer...

My motivation is the experience...I'm joining the Reserve short term for a year then switching to Reg Force...I'll be applying to go overseas and peacekeep places that need some peacekeeping.

The only worries I have is:

I'm 16...Probably will get taunted.

 :threat:


----------



## davidk (20 May 2005)

Pte Hopkins said:
			
		

> I myself am just getting into the process...Should be taking BMQ this summer...
> The only worries I have is:
> I'm 16...Probably will get taunted.
> :threat:



Having just finished my BMQ course, I can tell you that your age doesn't matter. It's how mature you are on the inside, and how much determination you show in what you do. If you can manage that, you ensure that people respect you instead of taunt you.

(Though everyone gets taunted for something at one point or another. Don't worry about it.)


----------



## Gramps (20 May 2005)

You will find that the age range of people on BMQ can go from 16 to the mid 40's and no matter what people say they are all as nervous and unsure as you are. Cheers.


----------



## perry (20 May 2005)

And Gramps would know.. Thats why he is is so old and bitter.


----------



## Gramps (20 May 2005)

Ahhh Perry. You would know I guess. I suppose you had already guessed thst I am sitting here listening to crappy music and drinking some Scotch on a Friday night but I guess things dont change that much. Cheers.


----------



## perry (20 May 2005)

funny i'm doing the same thing just replace scotch with beer


----------



## Gramps (20 May 2005)

Oh don't think for one second that I don't have a few beer too. I suppose if we are to continue this type of conversation we should use PM before Mom and Dad tell us to stop wasting bandwith etc. Sorry mom and dad Ill try to be a good boy, really, I promise.


----------



## GO!!! (21 May 2005)

Pte Hopkins said:
			
		

> I myself am just getting into the process...Should be taking BMQ this summer...
> 
> My motivation is the experience...I'm joining the Reserve short term for a year then switching to Reg Force...I'll be applying to go overseas and peacekeep places that need some peacekeeping.
> 
> ...



Dont join the army expcting to "peacekeep". You are joining an organisation that is intended to fight and win wars - period.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 May 2005)

Numerous times ive questioned what I was doing; morally and in terms of my own life... but eventually i come to my senses and I call it a moment of weakness.
Its what I was born to do.... it sounds stupid, but so far, its the only thing I can see myself doing, and the only job I feel comfortable doing... like im at home.

Do whats right for you.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (23 May 2005)

davidk said:
			
		

> Having just finished my BMQ course, I can tell you that your age doesn't matter. It's how mature you are on the inside, and how much determination you show in what you do. If you can manage that, you ensure that people respect you instead of taunt you.
> 
> (Though everyone gets taunted for something at one point or another. Don't worry about it.)


Hold on..."mature"?  ??? I was unaware that you were supposed to be mature.


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

This thread is turning out to be a gigantic hugfest.....

tea anyone ?


----------



## aesop081 (23 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> With sugar?



Whatever you want.....just don't let go of the rope


----------



## McGowan (25 May 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> ...where I will just feel like quitting, or think "What am I doing here?"   I am not going to quit, as it is my dream to serve, but I'd like to know if this would be a normal feeling for someone going through basic training.   Thanks.




wait until you fail I PO test then you will feel like quiting


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> wait until you fail I PO test then you will feel like quiting



Was This on your Para Course or your Dive Course?  :


----------



## davidk (25 May 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Hold on..."mature"?   ??? I was unaware that you were supposed to be mature.



Maturity means being able to keep from laughing when someone's C7 handguards fall off during parade. It's not a necessity, but it sure is helpful.


----------



## McGowan (26 May 2005)

that would just suck...or your cell phone starts ringing right when the Warant is in front of you for inspection


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> that would just suck...or your cell phone starts ringing right when the Warant is in front of you for inspection



Was that in your wet suit ??   

BTW, you quoted JFK wrong in your profile


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (26 May 2005)

davidk said:
			
		

> Maturity means being able to keep from laughing when someone's C7 handguards fall off during parade. It's not a necessity, but it sure is helpful.


More often than not it was my handgaurd.


----------

